
Amazon and Wells Fargo part ways on private student loan deal - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-point/wp/2016/08/31/amazon-and-wells-fargo-part-ways-on-private-student-loan-deal/
======
altoz
Anyone a little suspicious about the bias of this report given that it's owned
by Jeff Bezos? Not to say it's untrue, but I wonder how much of it is spun to
favor one side.

~~~
empath75
It does seem odd that they don't disclose that. That's sort of journalism 101.

~~~
iancarroll
It discloses it right under paragraph three:

> (Amazon chief executive Jeffrey P. Bezos owns The Washington Post.)

------
sremani
Was the deal incumbent upon Amazon data-mining the purchases of the student or
some other kind of behavioral data, that is not evident in normal loan
generation. Having insight into some ones purchase history tells a lot about
that person. Probably they ran into some kind of privacy problems.

------
Bluloony
Amazon concurred with the CFPB and now their stock is up after they broke ties
with Wells Fargo. Why doesn't anyone see the break between Wells Fargo and
Amazon is partly because of the CFPB's August order against Wells Fargo.

Amazon is smart, don't upset their future clients by partnering with a bank
that takes advantage of customers. I love Amazon and the worth to their
customers is not just the products they offer but the experience of customer
care Amazon affords the common person. Wells Fargo's student loan debacle is
just the start of uncovering the deluge of indiscretions.

Wells Fargo needs some new horses to pull the aging stagecoach. My story might
cause the stagecoach to lose a wheel.

Don't be afraid, Believe. WFHurtMe.com

------
tbihl
Could it be that someone realized it's too easy to game that system? For
Amazon this is wonderful because it encourages people to vote. For Wells
Fargo, maybe Prime membership is a useful indicator of a lower risk borrower,
but it's pretty easy to become a member, making this easy to game (unless we
assume foolishly that they're lower risk specifically because of the prime)

